# Silicon Valley culture & SDC's



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

So we all know Google, Uber, et al are racing to create SDC's. But would anyone ever trust their lives to a company that uses over 50% of it's workforce as contractors???

*Document reveals that 50% of Google's workforce are temps, vendors, and contractors. 'TVC's' wear a different colored badge, are excluded from certain perks, services, meetings, and aren't allowed to say they work for Google.*

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/dec/11/google-tvc-full-time-employees-training-document

https://www.fastcompany.com/90280223/50-of-googles-workforce-receive-different-treatment-report

Contractors that apparently get paid less total compensation & benefit that full time employees doing the same work or harder. Just multiple strings of hope they one day, one day they will get to wear the right color badge & be full time employees.

And what if they get uppity? Like asking for a full time job?

https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/new...-she-was-axed-after-asking-for-full-time-job/

They get fired.

Do you really want to climb into a CAR that's running code written by someone in this position??? Do you trust your loved one's lives with this?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Do you really want to climb into a CAR that's running code written by someone in this position??? Do you trust your loved one's lives with this?


I believe that the whole SDC idea is years away from materializing and it'll be put under heavy scrutiny from the government before operating in a commercial capacity.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Do you really want to climb into a CAR that's running code written by someone in this position??? Do you trust your loved one's lives with this?


I've used taxi and U/L services many times as a rider over the years, and after several "Mr. Toad Wild Rides," I can say with certainty that I am ready to put my faith & trust into a SDC.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

One crucial element is missing, embedded sensors in roads and overhead that communicate with the autonomous vehicle.
Didi Of China (with their new testing lab in Mountain View,CA) is convinced of the necessity 
While waymo is resistant


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I've used taxi and U/L services many times as a rider over the years, and after several "Mr. Toad Wild Rides," I can say with certainty that I am ready to put my faith & trust into a SDC.


Your pic explains it all.


----------

